# What after MBBS?



## Nathad (Oct 31, 2010)

After passing MBBS every student run for PG course.
So far as India is concerned,foreign medical students try to pass the MCI screening test so that they may be allowed to practice in India.
But everywhere students seek the avenue to get a PG degree. In India it becomes increasingly difficult. Reason is high entry cost or extreme competition.
Here come the second option to pass MRCP exam. Except the Royal college fees, other costs are minimal and all candidates irrespective of poor or rich can appear this exam. This is internationally recognised and even patients consider it a high degree.
Appreciate debate.


----------



## oliver (Apr 22, 2011)

This is a period of indecisiveness in the life of every medico. Many of us will be wondering what to do next!?! Most of us will be trying to get into MD/MS specially medicine, surgery, orthopedics, pediatrics & Radiology. Year after year the level of competition goes on increasing making it tougher getting a seat in the subject of our choice leading to frustration.


----------



## Nathad (Oct 31, 2010)

The postgraduate admission in India has become very difficult and costly as well. It has now become impossible for common students who cannot get it by competition. There are two options open now,one ;to prepare for MRCP exam,two; to prepare for DNB exam .If they fail to get it then they can enroll for a Russian university in India and work in India and get a Russian MD without travelling to Russia. If interested can write me.


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

It is true that, doing Medical PG courses has become very difficult and common people really struggle a lot in completing such exams. Instead of going in the regular track one can prefer moving to other area like teaching, or training young medical aspirants and many more. So, doing something different will surely take you to the next level.


----------



## Nathad (Oct 31, 2010)

*What After MBBS*



Rajesh Saagar said:


> It is true that, doing Medical PG courses has become very difficult and common people really struggle a lot in completing such exams. Instead of going in the regular track one can prefer moving to other area like teaching, or training young medical aspirants and many more. So, doing something different will surely take you to the next level.




I pick up your point 'teaching' and this is a great point and a good career may be made. In order to do that pick up any subject like anatomy, physiology, biochemistry etc and start studying. Getting chance by joint PG entrance is less competitive. But I will advise students to enroll for PhD and there are many PVT universities /IGNOU will allow entry without having any PG. Indian postgraduates only with a PhD are in great demand as teacher in Malaysia, caribbean islands or they can try US universities for 'post doc' assignments too.


----------



## PG_aspirant (May 8, 2015)

Though medical PG entrance exams hard to crack, your balanced approach and study plan can help you succeed. I suggest you to focus on your preparation strategies and techniques. I would also advise you to read your syllabus books taught during MBBS course carefully and solve MCQ books. Practicing MCQ will help you to check your preparation level. You can join online portals which offer relevant content. Elsevier has built MyPGMEE with Dr. Mudit Khanna for medical entrance exam preparation.


----------



## Nathad (Oct 31, 2010)

PG_aspirant said:


> Though medical PG entrance exams hard to crack, your balanced approach and study plan can help you succeed. I suggest you to focus on your preparation strategies and techniques. I would also advise you to read your syllabus books taught during MBBS course carefully and solve MCQ books. Practicing MCQ will help you to check your preparation level. You can join online portals which offer relevant content. Elsevier has built MyPGMEE with Dr. Mudit Khanna for medical entrance exam preparation.


As I have already suggested, any MBBS from anywhere of the world can sit for MRCP in India. The cost is minimal.
They can do DNB. here too cost is minimal.
They can do DNB style PG degree from a caribbean medical University but it has cost. This is done in private hospitals in India under the supervision of a caribbean medical school but MCI will not recognise it.
They can pass USMLE step 1 and Step 2 CK in India but step 2 CS has to be cleared in USA centers. I have seen students passed this way and matched in USA residency program.
Lastly they can do PhD even in India under a Caribbean medical school. If it is done in basic sciences, then chance of employment is more.


----------

